# Ram won't run in dual channel!



## killakazy911 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys, this has really been bugging me. Before I had 2 sticks of g.skill ram dual channel. I popped them in and was just assuming they were running in dual channel mode. Then one day I got cpu-z and ran it, check memory, and to my surprise it said single channel!

I assumed the ram was just single channel ram so I bought this 

Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model 996527

I put it in the 1st and 3rd slot and it booted fine, I checked the cpu-z, still single channel! So I went into bios and changed the DCT mode from unganged to ganged and it is still running in single channel. Someone please help me

Specs: 
Board: GA-MA790X-UD4P
Proc: AMD Athlon II X2 240 Processor ~2.8GHZ
GPU: Nvidia GTX 260
Ram: the link

I appreciate your time reading this!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does the Mobo manual say slots 1 & 3 for dual channel?


----------



## killakazy911 (Jul 11, 2008)

It says the slots memory should go in are 

Channel 0 ddr2_1 dd2_3 so yes it's in the right slots. 

Besides, it doesn't boot if I put them in slots 2-4.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The pic I see of that Mobo has two red and two yellow slots. Is 1 & 3 different colors? I thought maybe the RAM went in the two slots of the same color.


----------



## killakazy911 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just tried them in slots 1-2 3-4 no boot. then I tried with my 2 other sticks i have of ddr2 800 2x1 gig ram and all combinations of that didnt boot. Only thing that boots is 1-3. Otherwise I get a black screen and constant whirling of fans up and down, and the red light on my computer constantly on but not moving.

Could this be due to not enough power to run dual channel? I have a weak power supply (480W) and some internal fans/dvd drive/2nd hard drive. I tried unplugging all of those to give me enough power for dual channel thinking maybe that was the issue but no boot even with all that unplugged in slots 1-2.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Set the Bios to unganged mode, ganged mode limits the CPU to one memory channel, the sticks should be in the same color slots.


----------



## killakazy911 (Jul 11, 2008)

Please read my post, it wont boot in the same color slot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In unganged mode?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

For Dual Channel the memory has to be installed in slots 1,2 or 3,4

Possible you have a faulty slot on the board.


----------



## killakazy911 (Jul 11, 2008)

@Wrench, yes I just tried 1-2 and 3-4, no boot.

@makin :'(


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

AMD boards use ram slot next to each other, Intel boards use every other slot.

Will it boot with the sticks installed in slots 3 & 4?, Slot 3 only?, Slot 1 only?


----------



## killakazy911 (Jul 11, 2008)

slots 3 and 4 wont boot. and i havent just one stick in 3 or just one stick in 1. but i really dont see the point in booting with only a gig.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To test the slots.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Your PSU is under-powered for the GTX260. However that should not influence your Dual-Channel problem. Might want to upgrade it before it's too late and damages other components, especially if it's a low quality brand.


----------

